# 45 acp whats the difference between "FMJ" and "TMJ"



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

New gun owner here and don't know the difference. I got some blazer brass 45 FMJ ammo and this morning got some speer lawman 45 TMJ. They look like the exact same bullet except for on the bottom on the bullet. Just want to make sure the TMJ will fire safely. Saw online where someone had a feeding issue with a 1911 using the TMJ ammo


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Total metal jacket, supposedly reduces lead dust for indoor ranges and such. Feeding issue may be due to the type of bullet (round nose, HP etc) and that particular pistol.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

FMJ has a copper or brass jacket that extends from the tip of the bullet to the base but in some cases leaves the bottom side exposed, basically like a copper condom. 

TMJ encases the whole bullet in Copper or brass, often used at indoor ranges where exposer to lead is an issue.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://ammo.net/bullet-type/total-metal-jacket-tmj


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes both bullets will fire safely from your gun, the only difference as stated is that one of them the base is covered with copper and the other one the base is exposed lead, your gun may like one over the other or neither, the gun will tell you.


----------

